# 1964 GTO-what to do with it?



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, this is obviously my first post. Here is the situation.

I have a 1964 GTO that I just inherited from my father. My father bought the car in the Spring of 1965 and has had it every since. He passed away last year and now I need to decide what to do with it.
It is a 1964 hardtop model, 2 speed automatic, 389 single four barrel carb, power windows and AC. He always said this was kind of a rare 64 because he bought it from his dealership where he worked from a old woman who ordered the car with those options and ultimately traded it in, then he bought it.
It has had body work restoration over the years but nothing frame off or anything major, just him and local body men. It has the original engine, tranny and rear end---as he always told me he never did anything to the car except valve cover gaskets years ago. The body is now in pretty bad shape from sitting outside for so many years. It ran up until a few months ago and just stopped, not sure if it's something minor or major causing it not to run.
I have the original AC comp, front seats, back seat frame, radio, misc parts that he took out and kept. Obviously it has a newer radio, current black seats-in decent shape.
I am going to get the PHS papers soon, I checked on this site to decode the VIN #s and the car was built in Pontiac.
The BIG question is---what do I do with it? It saddens me to get rid of it but looking at it sit there makes me sad too. I grew up in that car and drove it as a teenager and had so much fun in it---just like he did as teenager!
Im not sure what its worth in its current conditon and who would know what price to ask and where to sell it?
Im sorry for long post but any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pictures would be a big help. If you're not up to doing a restoration or even a "fix up and drive" repair job, selling it would be a great solution. The car would end up restored by a new enthusiast, and the beat would go on. ebay, or craigslist would be a good place to start. If it were me, I'd keep the car if I had an inside place to keep it, and I'd fix it and enjoy it. You are luckier than most of us: there were no performance cars in my family growing up! The sentimental value alone must be of great value. Again, that said, If I were you and wanted to sell it, I'd put it on ebay with a realistic reserve and let the buyers bid on it. Most cars on ebay seem to bring real prices, the ones that sell at least. If it's rusty and non running, and partially disassembled, it's worth much less than a non rusty, running (although weathered and worn) car. Post a picture or two and we'll give you a ballpark value. It's still a first year GTO, it has AC, and it has value. Take care.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It would be a shame to sell your Dad's car. I wouldn't. If you can't afford the restoration now, maybe find an inside place to put the car for a few years til you are able to restore it. Or do your best to stop the rust for now, POR-15 and elbow grease. I take it your not a mechanic, but these cars are pretty easy to work on. 
Like GTO said, post some pics and let us take a look.
Sorry about your Dad, lost mine a couple months ago, got a 00 Cavalier out of the deal, and it was my car I sold to him, not that special..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the herd....if it were me i would get her running and keep it, as it sounds like it brings back good memories for you, your father kept it all those years and that i am sure was because of his love for the car. Hopefully you have a garage where you can store it and work on it. Like GeeTee said post up a few pics and we'll give you an honest opinion on value....being basically original owner car helps and all original numbers matching is in your favor, also AC, power windows are neat options on a 64'.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Keep it....someday you will have some bucks for the restore, and you'll be sorry if you sold it! Lots of GTOs floating around, but only one "ol' man".:cheers eric


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks for the kind words and opinions... I am kind of torn either way that's for sure. I probably would feel really bad if I did sell it after the fact for sure. 
I have a lot of memories in that car--too many to list. My dad was known for "the goat" forever and ever in our town and thats all everyone ever asked, kind of funny.
I wish I had a place inside to keep it and cant afford an inside storage. Maybe I will just get a decent cover and keep her for awhile and maybe one day get to fix her up and enjoy  
Thanks guys---this means alot to vent this


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

As long as you have a title you can always rebuild the car! Glad to see that you aren't serious about selling it. Maybe some of your dad's friends could help you out with it, never hurts to ask.. Good luck, hope it works out.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

I think you should keep it as well. When or if your ever having a hard time about your father working on something he had so much pasion for could really be a help to you. Best of luck and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

One more vote for keep it....pretty regular stream of posts here with guys looking for their Dad's Goat, you've got yours! Hang on to it and wait til you can do something with it.


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

I appreciate you guys helping me out and offering the kind words, it means alot and I can tell are genuine. I am going to keep it and one day enjoy driving it as he and I did for so long.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if it was my dads car i wouldnt want to get rid of it, but i wouldnt want to watch it waste away in the yard. you said it ran recently. i would try to get it back roadworthy and drive it occasionally. lots of people think that the only way to enjoy an old car is if it is in top notch show room condition. i happen to think it is fun driving any old car as long as it is safe. (and sometimes more fun if its not) i would clean it up, get it running and make sure the brakes work. then drive around with a grin a mile wide. good luck whatever you decide. :cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey man welcome to the herd, and very sorry for your loss. 

I lost my father at a very young age, never knew him, but I did inherit his love of performance cars through his genes.  He drove a 63 Sport Fury with a 426 hemi 4-speed. I have pictures of the car but he sold it just before I was born. I'd LOVE to have that car. Luckily his father was around to help raise me and help me with my early love of GTO's, Grandpa was there every step of the way with my 68.

Another vote to keep your dad's legacy alive though this car. It's a rare opportunity to keep a piece of him close to you and for him to live on through you enjoying his "GOAT"

Take care man and good luck!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pontiac_boy said:


> I think you should keep it as well. When or if your ever having a hard time about your father working on something he had so much pasion for could really be a help to you. Best of luck and sorry for your loss.


I totally agree.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think 66 Tempest makes a great point. At least get it running. Also, since you're keeping it, and it will be outside, I recommend not using a cover for long term storage. They create more damage than none at all. They hold moisture in, abraid the finish, etc. If you remove it once a week to drive the car, entirely different. I think if you just got it operable, and hosed off the grime once a month, you could pretty well keep the deterioration "in check". The best thing to do would to be to get one of those "car tents" that you park the car in. The key is, the shelter/protection source must not rest on the car's surface. I'm glad you're keeping the GTO...there is only one "DAD". Take care. As a PS, perhaps a forum member near you would give you a hand. If you're in central CA, I would love to help you get it running!!!


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll add my agreement to the other guys to hold on to that car. I lost my dad when I was 19 and while he didn't leave me a GTO my mom gave me his '63 Bonneville which I used as a trade in to get my '69. Still have that great car and when I go it goes to my son with a provision it eventually goes to his son. We want that car to stay in the family no matter what. Good luck with the '64.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

+1 ... Another echo in the chamber here from Duke... KEEP THE CAR.

My Dad's goat went out into the world somewhere and I sure would like to get that car back.

+1 on no car cover... they trap moisture and wind moving the cover will abrade the surface. The main reason you would ever want to cover a vehicle is to protect the paint from the sun, and if it's got rust like you said, it's going to need to be painted anyway. Don't cover it and give it a chance to trap any more water (rust).

Also if it lives out side don't let gunk or rotting leaves and stuff accumulate and sit in any of the little tight spots on the car.

If you can, GET IT RUNNING AND DRIVE IT. It will do wonders.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you live close to northern Michigan, bring it by in the spring and take a week off work. If it isnt too bad we can have it drivable in no time, unless the engine has a rod hanging out the side. That would be a fun project.


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks again for all of the support and advice. I will keep it and hopefully find some $ to at least get it running and driveable, it did run and then stopped, now when I turn the key the engine just "shakes/rattles"? doesnt turn over or make noise--just shakes-- Kind of weird but cant be good. I just dont know whats wrong mechanically and it totally needs a complete restore from frame up im sure. Nonetheless it is an original 64 Goat and my 'pop's" so thats still pretty cool to me. Even if it just rots away forever in my yard (his yard too) then at least it will be with "us".
It sure is hard to make decisions on these things when the time comes. Having a brother and sister who just want the $ doesnt help matters either 
Thanks again guys, any advice on what the mechanical problem may be let me know


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Also, if someone could advise how to post photos on here I will upload pics of the ol man's Goat!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I use photobucket it is free, but any image hosting will work.

This gets your photos uploaded: Do this first:






Then this one to post the pic's on the forum:


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

These are just a handful of pics.....I have many more

If anyone would like to opine to the value of this 64 Goat as shown please do, or contact me.

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It sure was a nicely optioned car! What an accessory list on the trim tag. As for value, I can't say. To me, it looks too rotten to restore, so it may be worth money as a parts car. The other hardcore guys will chime in and be able to give you a much better idea of what a restoration would cost. I _can_ tell you that in this current condition, the cost to restore this car would be twice what it would be to buy the same car now, restored. Outside storage kills cars..............but I've seen worse ones repaired right on this forum!!!!!


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion and feedback


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

To me that is a builder, the little bit of rust on it isnt a big thing provided the frame is in good shape. The stuff on the quarter looks worse than it actually is, not hard to fix. It will cost a bit for a body shop to do it for you, but DIY would be a fun project if you want to learn how.

Haul it up here and I will rebuild it, it would be nice to start with one that is kinda complete. I wouldnt part that one out, if I didnt have so many projects already and had some cash available I would come get it from you. Always kinda liked the 64.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> but I've seen worse ones repaired right on this forum!!!!!


I think some were missing the lower 1/3


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys---Im sure I will get a wide variety of opinions on here for sure.

I really dont think its "rotten" and beyond repair. Plus it is very original and stock and Im sure someone that is looking for a 64 goat that stock and nearly original would love this.

Im just not sure what to list the value as?? I guess I will wait on offers and go from there.....:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If that car has been in FL it's whole life, the salt air/rain has NOT been kind to it. There is a lot of rust in the roof and quarters and all that can be patched/replaced but there will be consequential damage inside the quarter structures and floors that we don't see. It would be a major undertaking for sure but like Thumpin' said, anything can be repaired. We both started with stripped rust bucket shells and have done extensive panel replacement to get them back in shape. He will be driving his soon. Mine is in limbo for now.

As for the running, the ignition points probably need replacing. Pull the coil wire out of the cap and hold it close to a ground while someone else turns it over. There should be a very strong, blue spark to ground. If it's small and red/orange or non-existent, look at replacing the points and condenser.

I hear the sentimental bond you have with the car but if it isn't within your means to bring it back to life, selling it would be the practical answer. I really don't know a value to tell you but if you get it running and can drive it around the block or load it on a transport truck, that will help the value considerably. I'm just gonna throw a WAG out of 6-8k as a runner.


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks 'toomanyprojects' for that reply--i appreciate your advise and input--i will for sure try to get it running now....it was running up until a month ago...


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

4-5 grand range. if you open that car up to restore it you will find lots of rust by the looks of that quarter.
it would cost about 20k to repair and paint the body if it doesnt need a frame. extra for the mechanicals if the engine needs work too.
on the plus side everything is there and it would be a nice looking car restored.


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

any other input on the value and where I should list it for sale?

Thank you


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

The drivetrain could affect the value depending on whether or not it is the original engine, transmission and rear end. Even so, my guess would be you'll probably get around $5K or a little more based on the apparent corrosion. Also, that looks like 65 upholstery not 64. However, as Geeteeohguy points out, that does appear to be a highly optioned 64. Have you requested the PHS for the car? Knowing what you have will help define the value in the market.


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

First--it is for sure the original drivetrain--engine/tranny/rear end are all stock.
My father was a mechanic his whole life and i always grew up hearing how this car was original....

Now, the car has been restored a few times to fix rust and paint etc over the years...I believe you may be right about the seats because his 64 seats obviously fell apart and we still have the drivers seat and the frame of back seat, along with a bunch of original parts off the car in our shed lol....the original 64 seats were white...

I will be getting the PHS for the car soon to see exactly what it came with..

I do know this car was built in Pontiac, Mi, it is a 389 with single 4 barrel, 2 speed automatic, power windows and A/C!!! Guess that's what you guys mean by highly optioned....

Thank you:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If your going to keep it for the future, which I know you aren't going to, I would grind the rust down and throw some fiberglass over it and bondo just to seal it up, and might help on resale. Get it running again and drive it? Painted cars are nice, but a fun run for yourself might change your mind on the sale. The roof is in bad shape, but for a temp fix, just seal it up. Watch a couple youtube videos to see the process. Nothing hard about it just to fix it.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty sure the following decode is correct, you should double check it with an authority but:

219 parchment interior (nice!)
N1 sunfire red w/ ivory top
1E softray glass
1X power windows
1S don't know?
2Y chrome seperator strips
2K AC
5N GTO
5W deluxe retractable front seat belts

Rick


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Koppster! all of that seems correct from memory...except the seatbelts, which I vividly remember him always saying his car never came with seatbelts.

Anyone else for approx value, either running or not?? Where is best place to try and sell this car? ebay?

thanks again


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can put it on Craigslist, or put it on Ebay with a no reserve auction, starting at $4k as is and go from there. I'm sure it will get some action. People will want to see alot more pictures of the underside of the car, and that will dictate value, if it has a frame and floor pans.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

...get the engine/head/transmission codes, folks will want to know


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replys......

So you think a starting price at 4-5k would be reasonable??

Where do I find the engine,head,tranny codes?

Thanks again guys for your help.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Spend a few minutes on this link, should help you find all you need to know except transmission and rear end:

Pontiac Power


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

I would say around 5k would be a good deal for it. If i was closer to you id bring you 5k cash today for it.


----------



## firemedicvin (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone agree or disagree with the price?? The car IS RUNNING NOW!!!arty:

Car is going on ebay it looks like.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Take it up to Daytona thanksgiving weekend for the Turkey Run, place it in the Car Corral and list it for $12K OBO. It may be worth your time.

Turkey Run Home

JMHO


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That Turkey Run looks like fun !! It may be a good place to take it but I feel Randy is a bit optimistic on the price. Having it running and moving under it's own power is a big improvement but 12k may scare most people away at first sight. Yes, you can always go down but the economy still sucks and if I had 12k for a car, I would be looking for something in the decent driver category, not a major restoration.
Did you ever get the PHS ? That would be a plus to have on hand for prospective buyers to see how original it is. If it were mine, I would keep the figure below 5 digits to entice buyers to look. Just my thoughts...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would say 4k or less, probably less. In CA, I've seen rust free driver '64 GTO's that are usable as is and a bit tired for 10-15k. These are cars that could use fresh paint, etc, but have no rust issues and run well. These are cars that non -car people think are "restored". This pricing is for automatic 4bbl cars, which go for a ton less than 4 speed cars, especially with 3x2's. As I've said, to me, that car has too much rust to be of any interest, and the cost to fix would supercede the value of the car. Good luck with your quest. Ebay it and the price and real worth will show up quick!!


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

first off nice car, looks fixible considering how many parts cars are out there and how many new parts there are, geting path panels would prob be easyer if you find another 64 to use for parts but id say keep the car, my familys tempest has been with us since 68, someone ask me what id take for it onetime, i told em it take around a mil to get it, nto cuz its a tempest but cuz the family value is worth much more then anything you can ever buy to replace it.


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

Just FYI the hood and bumpers on that car are not reman. and go for $$$$. Also Date coded drivetrain. The car with all its original parts is a rare find. Very nice car! If you don't need the money don't move too fast. If your a car guy you will miss it once gone. Many of us can testify about the one we should of never sold.


----------



## Knuckledragger (Nov 25, 2011)

Being a spoiled CA guy, I would not pay much for that car because of all the rust. But since it is mostly original, it is worth keeping together. 

Before selling it, remember: these are not made anymore, and anything that looks like it costs plenty. You now have a piece of family history that you cannot replace at any cost.

If you have to sell, it is good that it now runs, so the more accurate information you can assemble (PHS docs, etc.), the more you can reasonably ask for. 5k is a pretty good start for a rusty runner, maybe more. Make sure prospective buyers know about the spare parts and extra seats.


----------

